# perky



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Well i found her at Kroger!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Something about that just doesn't sound right! Rubs me the wrong way!:001_huh:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

lastcast said:


> Something about that just doesn't sound right! Rubs me the wrong way!:001_huh:


ya no after reading reading it you are rite, but seriouly it was not intended that way. I can see how someone could take it wrong though.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Hope ya know I was kidding.:whistling:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

lastcast said:


> Hope ya know I was kidding.:whistling:


Hey lastcast, i wasnt sure LOL I reread it & could see how it could be misinterpreted, so i edited it. lol:thumbup:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Well it was very good!
View attachment 75476


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

She turned out really good, & was very good!:thumbup:


----------

